# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  الفرق بين الاسلام والايمان

## yassin55

السؤال : يقول الله تعالى في سورة الذاريات/35-36: (فَأَخْرَجْنَا مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ * فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ)  ما هو الفرق بين المؤمنين والمسلمين ، ومن أرفع درجات ؟    
    الجواب :   الحمد لله
   الفرق بين الإسلام والإيمان من المسائل التي أطال العلماء في بيانها في كتب العقائد  ، وحاصل ما يقررونه في هذا : أنه إذا ورد أحد هذين اللفظين مفردا عن الآخر فالمقصود  به دين الإسلام كله ، ولا فرق حينئذ بين الإسلام والإيمان .
   وأما إذا ورد هذان اللفظان معًا في سياق واحد ، فالإيمان يراد به : الأعمال الباطنة  ، وهي أعمال القلوب كالإيمان بالله تعالى ، وحبه وخوفه ورجائه سبحانه وتعالى  والإخلاص له .
   وأما الإسلام : فيراد به الأعمال الظاهرة التي قد يصحبها الإيمان القلبي ، وقد لا  يصحبها فيكون صاحبها منافقا أو مسلما ضعيف الإيمان .
  قال  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
  "  اسم " الإيمان " تارة يذكر مفردا غير مقرون باسم الإسلام ، ولا باسم العمل الصالح ،  ولا غيرهما ، وتارة يذكر مقرونا بالإسلام كقوله في حديث جبرائيل : (ما الإسلام ...  وما الإيمان) ،  وكقوله تعالى : (إِنَّ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَاتِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ) الأحزاب/35  ،  وقوله عز وجل : (قَالَتِ  الْأَعْرَابُ آمَنَّا قُلْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَلَكِنْ قُولُوا أَسْلَمْنَا وَلَمَّا  يَدْخُلِ الْإِيمَانُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ) الحجرات/14،   وقوله تعالى : (فَأَخْرَجْنَا  مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ  مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ)   .
   فلما ذكر الإيمان مع الإسلام : 
  جعل  الإسلام هو الأعمال الظاهرة : الشهادتان والصلاة والزكاة والصيام والحج .  
   وجعل الإيمان ما في القلب من الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر . 
   وإذا ذكر اسم الإيمان مجردا دخل فيه الإسلام والأعمال الصالحة ، كقوله في حديث  الشعب : (الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة ، أعلاها : قول لا إله إلا الله ، وأدناها :  إماطة الأذى عن الطريق)  .
   وكذلك سائر الأحاديث التي يجعل فيها أعمال البر من الإيمان " انتهى باختصار.
   "مجموع الفتاوى" (7/13-15)  .
   وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
   "إذا اقترن أحدهما بالآخر فإن الإسلام يفسر بالاستسلام الظاهر الذي هو قول اللسان ،  وعمل الجوارح ، ويصدر من المؤمن كامل الإيمان ، وضعيف الإيمان ، قال الله تعالى :  (قَالَتِ الْأَعْرَابُ آمَنَّا قُلْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَلَكِنْ قُولُوا أَسْلَمْنَا  وَلَمَّا يَدْخُلِ الْإِيمَانُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ) ، ومن المنافق ، لكن يسمى مسلما  ظاهرا ، ولكنه كافر باطنا .
   ويفسر الإيمان بالاستسلام الباطن الذي هو إقرار القلب وعمله ، ولا يصدر إلا من  المؤمن حقا كما قال تعالى : ( إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ  اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ  إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ  وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا)
   وبهذا المعنى يكون الإيمان أعلى ، فكل مؤمن مسلم ولا عكس" انتهى.
   "مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين" (4/92) .
   والآية الواردة في السؤال   موافقة لهذا المعنى  في  وصف أهل بيت لوط عليه السلام مرة بالإيمان ومرة أخرى بالإسلام.
   فالمراد بالإسلام هنا الإسلام الظاهر ، والإيمان هو الإيمان القلبي الحقيقي ، فلما  وصف الله تعالى أهل البيت جميعاً وصفهم بالإسلام ، وذلك لأن امرأة لوط عليه السلام  من أهل بيته ، وكانت مسلمة في الظاهر ، كافرة في حقيقة الأمر ، ولما وصف الله تعالى  المخرجين الناجين وصفهم بالإيمان . (فَأَخْرَجْنَا  مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ  مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ) الذاريات/35 – 36  .
  قال  شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
   "امرأة لوط كانت منافقةَ كافرةً في الباطن ، وكانت مسلمة في الظاهر مع زوجها ،  ولهذا عُذِّبت بعذاب قومِها . فهذه حال المنافقين الذين كانوا مع النبي صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مستسلمين له فيَ الظاهر ، وهم في الباطن غير مؤمنين"  انتهى .
   "جامع المسائل" (6/221) .
   وقال أيضا رحمه الله :
   "وقد ظن طائفة من الناس أن هذه الآية تقتضي أن مسمى الإيمان والإسلام واحد ،  وعارضوا بين الآيتين .
   وليس كذلك ؛ بل هذه الآية توافق الآية الأولى ؛ لأن الله أخبر أنه أخرج من كان فيها  مؤمنا ، وأنه لم يجد إلا أهل بيت من المسلمين ؛ وذلك لأن امرأة لوط كانت في أهل  البيت الموجودين ، ولم تكن من المخرجين الذين نجوا ؛ بل كانت من الغابرين الباقين  في العذاب ، وكانت في الظاهر مع زوجها على دينه ، وفي الباطن مع قومها على دينهم ،  خائنة لزوجها ، تدل قومها على أضيافه ، كما قال الله تعالى فيها : (   ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا امْرَأَتَ نُوحٍ وَامْرَأَتَ لُوطٍ  كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ فَخَانَتَاهُمَا  )  التحريم/10 وكانت خيانتهما لهما في الدين لا في الفراش ، والمقصود أن امرأة لوط لم  تكن مؤمنة ، ولم تكن من الناجين المخرجين ، فلم تدخل في قوله : (فَأَخْرَجْنَا  مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )   وكانت من أهل البيت المسلمين ، وممن وجد فيه ، ولهذا قال تعالى :  (  فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ  )
   وبهذا تظهر حكمة القرآن ، حيث ذكر الإيمان لما أخبر بالإخراج ، وذكر الإسلام لما  أخبر بالوجود" انتهى .
   "مجموع الفتاوى " (7/472-474)
   وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
   "قال تعالى في قصة لوط : (فَأَخْرَجْنَا مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ) .
   فإنه فرق هنا بين المؤمنين والمسلمين ؛ لأن البيت الذي كان في القرية بيت إسلامي في  ظاهره ، إذ إنه يشمل امرأة لوط التي خانته بالكفر وهي كافرة ، أما من أخرج منها  ونجا فإنهم المؤمنون حقا الذين دخل الإيمان في قلوبهم" انتهى .
   "مجموع فتاوى ورسائل ابن عثيمين" (1/47-49)
   والله أعلم .

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك ياغالي

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## salihmob

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
واحلي تقييم للموضوع 
ب *****
وحلي تقييم لصاحب الموضوع  
بالتوفيق يا عالي  
تم التثبيت لفتره*

----------


## yassin55

*مشكورين يا احلى شباب على المرور *

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

بارك الله فيك اخي
ن

----------


## maloul

مشكور

----------


## walid7590

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ام تك2

بارك الله فيك

----------


## bbha

موضوع جميل الف شكر

----------


## راجية الرحمة

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## goodboy22

لا اله الاالله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ahmed elmorshe

بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي موهبي

شكرا لك ونرجوا المزيد

----------


## علي موهبي

مع احترامنا لتفسير ولفهم كل من ذكرت ، نرجو ا أن لايتوقف الإجتهاد عندهم لكي الأسلام يبقى صالح لكل زمان ومكان ...

----------


## علي موهبي

أقصد ليبقى الإسلام متجدد ا

----------


## redamiro

بارك الله فيك

----------


## azdino

سلمت يمناك اخى عالموضوع المهم

----------


## abumosaab26

شكراا

----------

